# Kernersville, NC. 1 yr old Female- SPAYED/HW NEG



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Time is up this weekend, she is keeping this dog at someone elses home and they can't keep her any longer. 
PICS COMING......

Hello....I am hoping you can help. 

About 6 weeks ago the dog bellow was found running down the side of a highway with a logging chain tied around her neck & dragging a puppy. A nice woman pulled off the side of the road to help the dogs & they both immediately came to her & jumped in her car. Obviously happy to be rescued!!! 

My daughter and her boyfriend adopted the female shown below about 3 weeks ago from the woman who had rescued her from along side the highway. I am quite an animal lover myself & have volunteered with many rescue groups in my area the latest being Pug Rescue. I was concerned with them taking on a German Shepherd while living in an apartment knowing the exercise requirements the dog would need in order to thrive. 

They named her Bella....and she is an absolute sweetheart! She is eager to please & has learned basic commands and is currently working to improve her walking on a leash. .... 

Needless to say my daughters boyfriend has decided to move out & does not want the dog. Heidi is a FT student and works PT...she is living in an apt and does not on her own have the time to devote to exercising Bella that she needs. 

I thought about keeping her myself as I love her...but unfortunately she does not get along with cats and I have 2....she would like to make them into snacks I believe... 

I am trying to help her find a good home where Bella will be taken care of and have room to run. 

I am desperate at this point as it appears that my daughter will now be moving back home with me as she cannot afford the apartment on her own. Bella definitely cannot live at my house. 

Hoping you can help... 

You may reach me by email above and [email protected] 

Thank you, 
Sincerely, Marcy Rammel


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

up you go girl


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

And again, up


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Any News on this girl?


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bump


----------

